# komodo dual hygro/thermometer



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

really confused as to which probe does what, can anyone help?

there are 3 to choose from and no instructions to tell you which does what..


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ratamahata said:


> really confused as to which probe does what, can anyone help?
> 
> there are 3 to choose from and no instructions to tell you which does what..


Im guessing 2 probes would be thermometer and the 3rd would be the hygro.
Finding out would be cover each probe and see which 2 the temps go up on then the 1 that doesnt must be hygro.

This is a guess btw could be totally wrong haha


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, I'm not familiar with this particular piece of kit, but in my experience the Hygrometer is usually quite large and made of black plastic with vents in the sides to allow the through flow of air to be measured for humidity. To sort out which of the other probes is which, try putting one of them in the fridge and see which display reflects that sudden cooling. Maybe worth identifying each probe with a piece of coloured string or wool so that you will know in the future.
I hope this helps


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Just read in another thread a little earlier than this one, someone else having probs with Komodo Hygro/Thermo and they contacted the manufacturer and had a good response. Probably worth doing. Good luck


----------



## missy1 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have just got one of these does any one now how the probes go why is the 2 for temp?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

had one of this had it for a day and whent in the bin :bash: set reptile-ink(i think thats it ) a pm and got one of him much better to use and cheeper


----------

